# Consider foraging & guerrilla gardening...



## MarjoryWildcraft (Oct 27, 2020)

I went on an awesome trip with one of my mentors, Katrina Blair, in the wild mountains of Colorado to harvest acorns. Acorns are a great source of vitamins, minerals, protein, and fat! They're available almost anywhere and super easy to identify.






I've also been guerilla gardening in Puerto Rico on public land. It's incredible how much food is near you, and how much of it is actually edible if you live in a clean community.

I highly recommend you learn the wild food nearby that can help you survive and also create wealth. It's here for a reason.

I even had my assistant help me look for ripe cattail this summer to create a delicious pie crust...

Want to learn more? Let me know below


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I keep feeling like you are trying to sell me something.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> I keep feeling like you are trying to sell me something.


 @MarjoryWildcraft runs a pretty cool website and organization that I've learned a lot from. :vs_closedeyes: She's pretty smart and good people!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been behind on harvesting acorns, They are like walking on marbles in my now snow covered yard.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

A few years back I tried guerrilla gardening on a foreclosed property next to mine. The ground was basically just a field/yard that was seldom mowed and never previously planted. I tried a small plot of 3 sisters crops. Turns out the ground wasn’t very good. I got 3 or 4 tiny squash, zero beans, and the few puny ears of corn produced were snatched up by raccoons in two nights. So the idea of guerrilla gardening sounds good on paper. But to get a good producing garden takes prep work to get good fertile ground. JMHO


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think @marjorieWildcraft has a very valid point. If your crops are not obvious, no one will try and take them. Therefore what you grow is all yours. One less reason for you to be raided and savaged. The best way to win is not have to engage and risk catastrophic consequences. Grey man philosophy. Keeping critters away from it is a problem as well as yields as @Chiefster23 commented.


----------

